
UBiome convinced SV poop testing was worth $600M. Then the FBI came knocking - howard941
https://www.businessinsider.com/ubiome-poop-testing-startup-inside-story-what-happened-timeline-2019-5
======
masonic
(paywalled)

~~~
lihaciudaniel
[https://outline.com/Xdr3WF](https://outline.com/Xdr3WF)

